# One ear not straight on 7 month old



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

My dog's right ear still looks like a tee-pee. She can hold it straight but most of the time it is leaning towards the center. It appears to be "bent" at the base of her ear by the top of her head. How do I tape for this problem. All the problems I've seen on this board is because the ears are not up yet. This one is up, just tippy. I understand how to position a breath right strip or taping for an ear not standing up at all but how do you straighten an ear.

I've contacted the breeder and she says that she has never had a problem with her dogs and has never had to tape. I'm not getting any help there. How do I do this?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Can you post a picture of her head?


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

OK. I've been taking picutres in the RAW format so I need to process them - been avoiding that job, but I'll grab the point & shoot and take some.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

OK found the point and shoot and took these picutres. The right ear is really bad here. She usually holds it straigher and sometimes, not often it looks like it should.


----------



## mrkhann (Feb 7, 2012)

*Simba with one ear up @ 7 months*

Hi 
My GSD is at 7 months and his one ear is still floppy. at 4 months both ears were up for a week.
I am not sure what to do to get other one up.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

my pup had one ear up and one floppy...i glued them andnowboth ears are up..he is 5 months. i tried tape but he hated it so i stayed with the glue like his breeder told me..you simple glue them together like a teepee here are some before i glued...while they were glued and after the glue came off


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow this is an old one. 

She is now almost four and that ear still leans towards the centre. It's perfect when she is alert, but when she is relaxed you can really notice it. 

I wish I had used the foam inserts at 7 months.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Here's what I do, it has worked very well for us. 
I get Dr. Scholl's Molefoam padding (not moleskin!, which is way too thin) and cut it into a teardrop shape a bit smaller than the size of the dog's ear. 









Then I get Tear Mender fabric glue (I get it at Tractor Supply). I peel the backing off the padding and put some glue on it and I also put a thin layer of glue in the dog's ear. I then hold the ear upright, making sure to get the padding over the part of the ear where it is folding. Hold it in place until the glue is holding. If the ear wants to stand already, then this will do the trick. If it still tries to fold then I will tape around the ear at the base with electrical tape to give it more support. If that isn't enough to make it stand then I will do the other ear and tape them together. This type of thing will last about 5-7 days before it falls out and you have to redo. 
Here's a pic of one dog with this tape job, this pic is a week old tape job that has gotten wet a few times, but it will give you the idea.


----------

